
Ask HN: Best VoIP service to replace cell carrier? - vonklaus
I am looking to drop my cell service provider and exclusively use a VoIP app or service instead. Some considerations:<p>* Cheap<p>* Can port my current number.<p>* Prefer not running my own server for this<p>* Can receive calls through phone (or app) if connected to wifi.<p>Constant conmectivity is not important, only that I receive vmail &amp; texts when I connect. I dont really care much about vmail. I plan to get a calyx router when I can afford it which will provide wifi continuously. I have os x and an iphone.
======
jeffmould
1) Grasshopper

2) Google Voice (although you can't port your number I don't think)

3) Vonage

All of these have an app you can install on your phone and as long as you had
a WiFi you could use the app. Grasshopper doesn't have a desktop app that I am
aware of though which locks you to using an Android/iPhone device for calls.

~~~
vonklaus
Thanks, going to look into grass hopper. You can port a number to Google voice
for $20. I don't support much of what Google is doing and am trying to limit
my reliance on it-- however it would be a pretty good solution. Skype does not
allow porting in, but it does integrate with callkit so it will use the new
iOS native call screen instead of banners.

------
nibs
I use DialPad for work and it has great functionality. Comes out to about
$25/month USD.

